# Problème micro pour faire du karaoké



## johanfleig (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me présente rapidement, 24 ans, électricien, j'ai eu tous les iphones sauf le 1er, j'en suis a mon deuxième macbook.

Alors mon problème c'est que je voudrais faire du karaoké. Donc je veux pas de logiciel spécifique, je voudrais juste brancher des hauts parleurs sur la sortie casque ( ça fonctionne parfaitement ), un micro sur l'entrée ligne et avec une video de youtube c'est partie.

Le macbook détecte bien le micro j'ai mis le volume dans les paramètres au maximum, avec des logiciels genre audacity j'arrive a enregistrer. Seulement il est impossible d'entendre la voix du micro sur les hauts parleurs en direct.

Une idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2012)

En dehors du fait que c'est possible (entre autres, le logiciel de Roxio : Spin Doctor, le permet), je ne peux pas trop t'en dire plus sauf qu'à l'évidence, il faut un logiciel pour y parvenir !


----------



## johanfleig (3 Novembre 2012)

Quand je disais que je ne voulais pas de logiciel c'était parce que je pensais que c'était possible sans, mais si je dois passer par là, je passerais par là, alors je vais essayer de trouver Roxio spin doctor.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------

Donc en fait spin doctor fait partie de toast ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Ca y est j'ai installé spin doctor, mais que faire avec ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2012)

johanfleig a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai installé spin doctor, mais que faire avec ?



Ben tu t'enregistre en sélectionnant la redirection du son sur la sortie (case à cocher "écouter sur les enceintes", dans la fenêtre principale jusqu'à la version 8, dans la fenêtre des options sur la version 11 (pour les 9 et 10, je ne sais pas, l'un ou l'autre) !

Cela dit, avec un micro, gaffe au larsen !


----------



## johanfleig (3 Novembre 2012)

Ok tip top, ça fonctionne impec. Un grand merci.


----------

